# Is insulin making things worse??



## mrsg1969 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes 3 weeks ago.  Diet control didnt lower my sugar levels so I was put onto insulin.  However, since ive been on insulin my sugar levels seem higher still.  Ive spoken to the diabetes nurse who keeps raising my insulin so im currently taking 8 before breakfast and 6 before lunch.

Has this happened to anyone else?  Im so frustrated, im still following the same diet as advised by the dietician and feel a complete failure because my levels are high 
Any advice would be really appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hiya,

Don't be surprised if your insulin needs increase dramatically during pregnancy, it's perfectly normal!   A lot of it is down to the placenta growing apparently... I ended up on huge doses both times by the end of pregnancy.  Your DSN should be monitoring you very closely, as your levels will need tweaking quite often, all the way through.  

How confident are you at injecting?  One trick i was told was to count to 6 (in the style of 'one banana, two banana etc! ) with the needle still in once you have finished giving yourself the dose, that way it's less likely you will pull the needle out too early & should get the correct dose...

Don't beat yourself up if you can't get perfect control - diabetes & pregnancy is a really tough combination! It's really hard work, especially when it's all new to you.  Try & be gentle with yourself - and badger your DSN for s upport as much as you need to - that's what they get paid for! 

All the best,

Twitchy xxx


----------



## mrsg1969 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey

Thanks for the reply.  Yeah im doing the counting thing (up to 10!!).  It doesn't help because my dear hubby keeps saying "I dont think you are diabetic and the insulins making you worse" 

I am trying to not worry too much but you;re right it's all so new and so much to take on board on top of the pregnancy.  Ive got to phone the diabetes nurse tomorrow with the past 2 days levels and see what she says.

Thanks again


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cant give any advice on pregnancy diabetes, all I know is its tough.......so just to say good luck and try your best.......


----------



## margie (Oct 26, 2010)

Could your DSN speak to your OH - not specifically about you, but to explain the ins and outs of diabetes and how pregnancy can make things so much worse.

It must be really hard for you trying to cope with injections whilst OH is in denial.

What insulin are you injecting ? it seems odd that you are only injecting twice a day - unless you are on a mixed insulin.


----------



## mrsg1969 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, he was unable to attend clinic with me when they gave me insulin (as we had already attended hospital 3 times that week!) But he is coming with me next week.  I'm on Novorapid...don't know whether it's mixed or not!

Thanks for replies and good wishes, makes me feel better knowing i'm not on my own with all this.
xx


----------



## margie (Oct 26, 2010)

Novorapid is a fast acting insulin to cover your meals but it only stays in the body for about five hours, and peaks way before that.

I suspect that you need a background insulin and also need to inject before your evening meal - it seems strange that you don't have anything to cover that.

Also are you snacking between meals - and what on ?


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't advise on gestational diabetes eek but to reassure your husband that, if you didn't have diabetes, the insulin would send your blood sugars crashing through the floor, so your body is obviously needing it to some degree. 

Hope you manage to get it stabilised.

Rob


----------



## mrsg1969 (Oct 26, 2010)

No i'm not snacking between meals (even though I'm hungry) because I was told not too.  But I have wondered the same about needing something before my evening meal.  Initially my sugars were fine later in the day just really high in the morning and at lunchtime, however since the insulin they have been getting higher all day!!  I have given the diabetes nurse my readings and I expected her to tell me to inject before my evening meal but she just told me to increase the two doses i'm already taking.  I haven't questioned it because I really don't fully understand how it works :-(


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi and Welcome.

Without the insulin your levels would be higher. I have never heard of insulin making bloods go up, because its job is to bring it down/.

Sounds like you need some background insulin.

The later into pregnancy you get the less your body reacts to insulin, even none diabetics, so maybe thats what it is. The past few days i have needed more insulin and i think its gonna get more and more as the weeks go on.

Do you have a cold or any other infection? sugars can go up if your not well xx


----------



## mrsg1969 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Phoebe,

No I'm not unwell, I did have borderline anaemia when they did the GTT but no-one has mentioned it since and I'm not on any iron tablets so...
Interestingly I just tested before my lunch and my levels were in the realms of normal, will see how the rest of the day goes on the higher dose.

Thanks again xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 20, 2010)

Bit late but hoping everything is going better now xx


----------



## jaxter (Nov 24, 2010)

I think your problem is very critical and it is better to you to consult a specialist as soon as possible. Do not try to tolerate this because it is not good for your baby. So be careful and take care of yourself. You also do some exercises which will be helpful for you.


----------

